# MF168 problems?



## Dozerdreamin (Jun 25, 2019)

G’day all, am thinking of buying a MF 168, it has 5000 hrs on it, engine runs well, no smoke etc, a very tidy machine. Is there anything I should be looking for considering the amount of hours. Cheers.


----------



## David Huff (Jul 19, 2019)

I think before buying, run a few diagnostic tests to catch if there are any problems..
That can be done using manuals..


----------



## Ed Williams (Jun 13, 2019)

A few things to look for.
1. Condition of motor oil.
Clean, dirty, filthy, any grit in oil
2. All oil levels. Motor, tranny, hyd. Rear. Any milky or gray looking spots.
3. Any maintenance logs available
4. Start and let run. How long cranking. Any blow bye from valve cover vent hose. Could be from weak rings or valve seals.
5. Do glow plugs work?
6. Does it have a working block heater or water hose heater.
7. Battery condition. Take a "charge check" battery hydrometer and check every battery cell.
8. Inspect leaks. All older tractors will leak some fluids. Check for major leaks. Look for wet areas hiden in deBris pockets.
9. Check radiator level and cap condition. If possible, take test strip along. And check antifreeze meets diesel spec.
10. Check PS pump. And fluid level. Look for aNY leak
11. Will engine go down to idle and stay running 650-700 rpm. High rpm idle may Hyde tractor motor condition.
12. Look for any sawdust on or around tractor oil filler. Some. Use. Sawdust. To disguise smoking or oil leaks.

LAST AND NOT LEAST. TAKE A MECHANIC WITH YOU TO INSPECT THE TRACTOR. USUALLY WILL DO THIS AT A MINIMUM CHARGE AND CAN SAVE YOU LITERALLY THOUSANDS IF SOMETHING IS WRONG.


----------

